# Making a wrist brace



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone know of a resource that shows how to make adjustable para -cord braces? I tried searching thru the forums and didn't have much luck! Thanks and have a Merry Christmas, y'all!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you mean lanyard? If so do a YouTube search on cobra stich lanyards. If you like I could make a few for you that could be used untill you get the hang of making your own.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.  




Here is a link to my favorite slide locks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271232883984?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, gentlemen! A quick visit to a youtube video and 2 lanyards later I feel like an old pro!! It is very simple!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.
> 
> Here is a link to my favorite slide locks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271232883984?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Can't watch the telly now without making these & it's all thanks to you


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

roirizla said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.
> ...


Tapatalk kept crashing as I tried to upload. Went via web instead but wanted tonsay thanks again.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is by far my favorite knot video instructor, all his videos are very clear and easy to follow ... he is very, very good !

wll


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep, JD rocks. PAracord Guild has nice picture how tos and started a YT channel too, Stromdrane has super elegant stuff and good howtos too, mostly picture but sometimes a video here and there on YT.

Stormdranes blog post about a really cool technique to make a pouch (ammo !) that is quick release:

Stormdrane's Blog: A Woven and Half-hitched Paracord Pouch...

JD's library of knots, with links to YT how tos, not all are here, subscribe to him on YT.:

knots

ParaGuild:

http://www.paracordguild.com/

Other parayoutubers:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCprDa_LLciUHLoxtoJzPsbg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2xTovdsVNc0L1wJrTnPyFw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWhKFUSIbtGK1CANZjwTgsA

https://www.youtube.com/user/ToddM101


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

roirizla said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > Can-Opener said:
> ...


theres a bug on tapatalk, you need to take the picture in the camera app outside of tapatalk and then go into tapatalk and upload it from the gallery.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

WoodPigeon said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > roirizla said:
> ...


Cheers


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Yep, JD rocks. PAracord Guild has nice picture how tos and started a YT channel too, Stromdrane has super elegant stuff and good howtos too, mostly picture but sometimes a video here and there on YT.
> 
> Stormdranes blog post about a really cool technique to make a pouch (ammo !) that is quick release:
> 
> ...


time to order more cord! Thanks John


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.
> 
> Here is a link to my favorite slide locks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271232883984?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thanks for the link. I ordered and they arrived today. There are at least 10 lanyards in my future.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my favorite. Once you get the hang of it it is easy.
> ...


Once I got used to having it on my wrist and the extra support it gives, I have a hard time shooting with out one now. Johnkrackatoa spoiled me forever


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Very apreciated info Can-opener


----------

